# How Thin Can You Go



## JD Combs Sr (Mar 3, 2013)

I wanted to play around with an imbedded quarter pen.  I have read where some of the more experienced pen makers sand coins thin so they can be wrapped around the tube or braid.  I have a mill so thought I would mill a KY quarter thinner.

I CA glued it to a trued up block of aluminum.



Milled it down to about ~0.020 from its original ~0.067.
 

Dropped it into some acetone overnight.
 

Wrapped it around a copper braided cigar size tube.  It was much harder to wrap then I expected, lots of rubber mallet time around a HF punch.  This is where the question comes.  I stopped milling when I saw the color of the metal change from copper to silvery metal and was afraid I might go through.  Can someone tell me if it would be safe to go further, don't want to waste a very hard to find quarter.


Even though it was tough to bend it didn't come out too bad except I would have preferred a black braid rather then copper.  Have some on order now but...


----------



## theidlemind (Mar 3, 2013)

I've got a bag of Kentucky quarters for doing exactly that. 
I make mine thin enough that I can bend them around a tube with my fingers. Then tap a little with a hammer to roll the edges a little bit. 
Now a question for you, what did soaking in acetone do for you?


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Mar 3, 2013)

theidlemind said:


> I've got a bag of Kentucky quarters for doing exactly that.
> I make mine thin enough that I can bend them around a tube with my fingers. Then tap a little with a hammer to roll the edges a little bit.
> Now a question for you, what did soaking in acetone do for you?



i'm guessing it released it from the aluminum block.

Ed


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Mar 3, 2013)

Why not practice on a less hard to find quarter?  The composition should be similar.

Rather than a rubber mallet and a HF punch, why not mill a semicircular dado in a block of metal (slightly smaller radius than your blank).  Use that with a transfer punch and press to round the coin.  

Ed


----------



## SteveJ (Mar 3, 2013)

I am a long way from doing anything like this, so I can't help you on your questions, but I think it turned out real nice.


----------



## theidlemind (Mar 3, 2013)

Piqued my curiosity so I web down to the shop and ground a KY quarter down for bending. 
When I was done it measured about .07 mm which is about .003 inches. Very thin. 
So thin that I leave very little of the ridges on there. 
Releasing the ca makes sense, I use a vacuum chuck so no ca.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Mar 3, 2013)

I wanted to try this but with no way to mill it I tried turning it with a carbide tool and the coin epoxied to a flat hunk of wood.  The glue kept letting go from the heat so I started hand sanding on a PSA sheet of 120 grit paper.  I'm waiting for the end of my fingers to grow back then I'll sand some more.
WB


----------



## Jgrden (Mar 4, 2013)

Here is my rude attempt at a similar project. Yours turned out much better.

EWhoops, never mind, cannot find it.


----------



## Haynie (Mar 4, 2013)

Now I feel stupid.  I decided sanding quarters was a bad idea when when one popped loose and embedded itself in the wall behind the belt sander.  It NEVER occurred to me to use my mill.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Mar 4, 2013)

theidlemind said:


> I've got a bag of Kentucky quarters for doing exactly that.  I make mine thin enough that I can bend them around a tube with my fingers. Then tap a little with a hammer to roll the edges a little bit.  Now a question for you, what did soaking in acetone do for you?


Hi David, where did you get your quarters.  My bank watch for some for me for a couple weeks and I gained about $2.50 worth.  Amazon has new ones but they are near $3.50 each.  When I get my process down I may go with a couple of them for high end pens.
As noted below the acetone released the CA glue.



parklandturner said:


> Why not practice on a less hard to find quarter?  The composition should be similar.
> Rather than a rubber mallet and a HF punch, why not mill a semicircular dado in a block of metal (slightly smaller radius than your blank).  Use that with a transfer punch and press to round the coin.
> Ed


Hi Ed, yes the composition would be the same but I was planning on using the quarter regardless how it went.  I figured I could bend it some way if it turned out too thick and if it went to thin I would try cutting out the background similar to others seen on here.  As for cutting out a radius and pressing the coin, I have tried that on watch faces and it tends to scratch.  Coins may be a little hardier but with watch face results I didn't want to chance it.



SMJ1957 said:


> I am a long way from doing anything like this, so I can't help you on your questions, but I think it turned out real nice.


Thanks Stephen.



theidlemind said:


> Piqued my curiosity so I web down to the shop and ground a KY quarter down for bending.
> When I was done it measured about .07 mm which is about .003 inches. Very thin. So thin that I leave very little of the ridges on there.
> Releasing the ca makes sense, I use a vacuum chuck so no ca.


Wow David, I am surprised that it could be so thin and not fall apart.  Was the background still in tact? 



Wood Butcher said:


> I wanted to try this but with no way to mill it I tried turning it with a carbide tool and the coin epoxied to a flat hunk of wood.  The glue kept letting go from the heat so I started hand sanding on a PSA sheet of 120 grit paper.  I'm waiting for the end of my fingers to grow back then I'll sand some more.
> WB






Jgrden said:


> Here is my rude attempt at a similar project. Yours turned out much better.
> EWhoops, never mind, cannot find it.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Mar 4, 2013)

Haynie said:


> Now I feel stupid.  I decided sanding quarters was a bad idea when when one popped loose and embedded itself in the wall behind the belt sander.  It NEVER occurred to me to use my mill.


Hi Mark, I am usually the same way.  Usually takes someone else doing a thing before I think to do it.  Just got a little luckier in my thoughts this time.  The CA glue worked great.  Not sure how thin I can go but I expect problems when getting down to single digit thousandths as David aka "theidlemind" did.


----------



## theidlemind (Mar 4, 2013)

I bought a mint bag (100 coins) on eBay. 

Nothing special, but uncirculated. Not even sure of the mint mark. 
Even as thin as I take them it doesn't affect the background, just makes it easier to bend.


----------



## healeydays (May 23, 2013)

JD Combs Sr said:


> Hi David, where did you get your quarters.  My bank watch for some for me for a couple weeks and I gained about $2.50 worth.  Amazon has new ones but they are near $3.50 each.  When I get my process down I may go with a couple of them for high end pens.



I know this is an old link, but thought I would mention I was looking for a bag of NH quarters recently and I was able to pickup a sealed bag for $5 over face value shipped off Ebay so they do come up.  Kind of felt bad for the guy as I'm guessing he lost money on these, but he seemed to be doing good on some of his other bags...

Mike B


----------



## theidlemind (May 23, 2013)

eBay is where I got my bag of KY quarters too. 
I also got a bag of culled buffalo nickels there.


----------



## Sawdust46 (May 23, 2013)

*Bending Coins*

Maybe I can contribute something here. Drill a board on its edge the diameter you need. (See attached photos.) Then split the board on a band saw. This will give you a "cavity" that you can lay the thinned coin in and using a dowel rod press/hammer the coin to fit in the cavity. I use this to curve coins and also watch parts for my watch pens.

IMG_4752.jpg
IMG_4753.jpg


----------



## Kenny Durrant (May 23, 2013)

I don't know about the Ky. quarters but on the Texas quarters I go all the way through the copper to the last layer of silver. If I'm reading the guage right it's somewhere around 9-11 thou. I haven't had any troubles with quarters but the only dime I tried the same way cracked. The cracks didn't show but I was scared I might loose the coin. As far as bending I drill a hole in a block of wood then cut the hole in half and roll the coin with whatever size pin needed. I don't have to worry about the wood scratching the coin.


----------



## LagniappeRob (May 23, 2013)

Kenny Durrant said:


> .. As far as bending I drill a hole in a block of wood then cut the hole in half and* roll the coin* with whatever size pin needed. I don't have to worry about the wood scratching the coin.



What do you mean by "roll the coin"?  I'd like to try one of these one day...


----------



## healeydays (May 23, 2013)

You need to bend the coin so it will be around the tube, so you need to "roll the coin"


----------



## healeydays (May 23, 2013)

Sawdust46 said:


> Maybe I can contribute something here. Drill a board on its edge the diameter you need. (See attached photos.) Then split the board on a band saw. This will give you a "cavity" that you can lay the thinned coin in and using a dowel rod press/hammer the coin to fit in the cavity. I use this to curve coins and also watch parts for my watch pens.
> 
> IMG_4752.jpg
> IMG_4753.jpg



So what size tubes did you setup that piece of wood for?


----------



## Kenny Durrant (May 23, 2013)

I used the same size drill that you would use to drill the blank for the pen. Then I found a bolt with a smoth shoulder to "Roll" the coin to fit the tube. Starting with the drill for the blank that made the coin a little smaller so when it springs back it will be very close to the right size for the tube.


----------



## firewhatfire (May 23, 2013)

yall are gonna make me buy a mill.  thanks for knowledge


----------



## Kenny Durrant (May 23, 2013)

Sorry I just looked at the pictures Healeydays posted. I use a 2x4 drilled through the narrow or 2 inch side. That way when cut in half you can lay the rolling pin all the way across to keep the coin straight and lay flat along the tube. I'm sure I didn't explain it the way I should have but hopefully you can figure that part out.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 23, 2013)

firewhatfire said:


> yall are gonna make me buy a mill. thanks for knowledge


 

Double stick tape and face turn it. Done in a couple minutes. No mills needed. How many are you doing. Buy a mill to do a couple coins????


----------



## firewhatfire (May 23, 2013)

I have no idea, thanks for the reality check.  Maybe I better try it your way first.  I wonder how far  I can sling one.:biggrin: 




jttheclockman said:


> firewhatfire said:
> 
> 
> > yall are gonna make me buy a mill. thanks for knowledge
> ...


----------



## jttheclockman (May 23, 2013)

firewhatfire said:


> I have no idea, thanks for the reality check. Maybe I better try it your way first. I wonder how far I can sling one.:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Come on now What is a little challenge. Isn't that what pen turning is all about??? No heat. No smudges to clean up and dipping in acid or pickle juice or whatever concoctions mentioned. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (May 23, 2013)

I don't know if it means anything to anyone but they do make a fostner bit specifically for quarters.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (May 23, 2013)

Ok the set up looks simple enough but Im sure a regular hand held wood tool would go up in smoke when turning metal as hard as coins. So the question is what did you use as far as tools to cut the coin? Great thread. Lots of different ideas. Thanks


----------



## jttheclockman (May 23, 2013)

Kenny Durrant said:


> Ok the set up looks simple enough but Im sure a regular hand held wood tool would go up in smoke when turning metal as hard as coins. So the question is what did you use as far as tools to cut the coin? Great thread. Lots of different ideas. Thanks


 

Kenny if you are asking me I use a fingernail gouge. The metal is not as hard as you may think, If people are sanding with disc sanders. Use a carbide cutter if you would like. Even easier then. 

I had already proven that I can cut a quarter in half using a scrollsaw.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (May 23, 2013)

As noted in my original post I already have a metal lathe but given the simplicity of John T.'s method I will be giving it a try.  

BTW Mike, thanks for the post resurrection.


----------



## firewhatfire (May 23, 2013)

challenge accepted---I think.  That looks simple enough.  could make a holder out of corian.


----------



## PenPal (May 24, 2013)

Using a flat bit just a bit larger than the coin you can grind the both shoulders of the bit until its a press fit in the wood holder. I do this for polishing Aussie coins.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## WildThings (May 24, 2013)

jttheclockman said:


> I don't know if it means anything to anyone but they do make a fostner bit specifically for quarters.


 

Coin Bits


----------



## jttheclockman (May 24, 2013)

WildThings said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if it means anything to anyone but they do make a fostner bit specifically for quarters.
> ...


 

Excellent.


----------



## BKelley (May 24, 2013)

Looks like you did a good job.  The only thought that comes to mind is: Have you tried a real silver coin, it might bend easier.  Have not tried this myself, this is just a thought.     Keep up the good work.

Ben


----------



## mikespenturningz (May 24, 2013)

Love that pen. Sweet..


----------



## Kenny Durrant (May 24, 2013)

This is a little off track but I've read the comment before. John T. you have claimed more than once to have cut a quarter in half with a scrollsaw. My question is did it become two thin discs or two half moons. If the answer is two thin discs, I have also read "No pictures didn't happen". Thanks


----------



## lorbay (May 24, 2013)

You know one thing I really find strange about this tread. That the True Texas Quarter man (Seamus ) has not chimmed in on this.

Lin.


----------



## healeydays (May 24, 2013)

lorbay said:


> You know one thing I really find strange about this tread. That the True Texas Quarter man (Seamus ) has not chimmed in on this.
> Lin.



There are folks that don't share their methods as that is how they help pay the bills and I can respect that.  

  So folks, if someone puts out a spectacular product and they don't talk about their processes, respect the art and try to understand...


----------



## jttheclockman (May 24, 2013)

Kenny Durrant said:


> This is a little off track but I've read the comment before. John T. you have claimed more than once to have cut a quarter in half with a scrollsaw. My question is did it become two thin discs or two half moons. If the answer is two thin discs, I have also read "No pictures didn't happen". Thanks


 
Kenny but forgive me when I say this. This is another one of those topics that has been discussed over and over and over as is so many of the topics here. Newbies come here and instead of using the search button to look for answers they post them and it gets answered. Some times you get that watered down version of the answer. That is why I keep stressing to use the search feature or the google app here. You will get the complete picture. i will try to find the thread with all your answers in it. Please don't make me look for the photos again. I do not know how many times I have posted them. 

'
Kenny I found the thread or combination of threads that explains my process and how that all took place. http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/silver-meets-copper-81328/

By the way I put "Cutting Quarters " in the search box and got 2 pages of hits. 





lorbay said:


> You know one thing I really find strange about this tread. That the True Texas Quarter man (Seamus ) has not chimmed in on this.
> 
> Lin.


 
Seamus does not need to get in on this topic again because it has been talked about many times and in fact there is the same topic a few threads down from here. I guess each person wanted to discuss thining a coin. The OP wanted to show their work and that is really great. They did a fantastic job.

There are many ways to do most of the things we do with pens and placing a bent coin on a tube is another example. You can thin it bend it scroll it or leave it whole and bend it. Lots of possiblities.


----------



## lorbay (May 24, 2013)

healeydays said:


> lorbay said:
> 
> 
> > You know one thing I really find strange about this tread. That the True Texas Quarter man (Seamus ) has not chimmed in on this.
> ...


 I never said he had to share his ideas.

Lin.


----------



## healeydays (Jun 17, 2013)

I  thought I would bring this back to life and share a minor trick.  I need to cleanly wrap a coin/watchface etc. around a tube and was doing it with a trench cut in a block of wood and pressing it in.  It works great, but was looking to do something a little better and quicker.

  I was at a local fleamarket a few weeks ago and I came across a guy who had a bunch of old pliers for sale.  I'm looking at one and it has a 9mm hole in it for holding wire and scoring it.  Well I paid the guy a couple bucks and took it home to play with and found it works perfect with a 8mm rod and the item on the rod to bend the item to fit most pen blanks I wanted to make and if I needed to adjust a little for a particular blank, so be it.

   Well, looking at Ebay last night I saw one that was it's twin brother.
Good Condition Vintage Utica Tool Co 7" Pliers Pliers Snips Spac BX100 | eBay

  It is a set of Utica BX100 armor-cutting specialty pliers, intended for working with BX (armored) electrical cable. One handle is stamped "Utica Tools" and "Utica, N.Y. U.S.A." above the pivot, with "S.P.A.C." on the lower handle. The reverse is stamped with a "Pat. 1934 USA No. 1970983" patent notice.

The indent does have a little lip as to grab the cable and score it, but what I did was clean them up and fill the little valleys with epoxy and then sanded them smooth giving me a great bending tool.

Mike B


----------



## Turned Around (Jun 17, 2013)

I have a bunch of Vegas gaming tokens I wouldn't mind seeing this done to. They're a bit bigger though (diameter), so I'm not sure what pen bodies they would be best for. Not to mention the fact that those kinds of tokens are hard to find now a days.


----------

